# Hornet, wasp, and green bee.



## Parker219 (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought the hornet was pretty cool because they are harder to get than bees because they don't stay on flowers as long, the wasp because normally you don't get them with a blue sky since you shoot down or level with them and this happened to be shooting UP because the wasp was on a very high flower, and the green bee just because.

1. 










2. 







3.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is 1 from today..I brought out the flash, so I got some dragonfly catch lights. The second photo is just a crop of the first.


4. 











5.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice. I never liked getting close enough to wasps for macro. Ups the cool factor


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks^

Yeah, its weird, the wasp and bees never bother me when I am taking photos. They actually seem to want to land on flowers right by me....almost like...take my picture!

The butterflies on the other hand don't like me yet, they fly away when I get close.

Its weird because sometimes I like the REALLY close detailed photos and sometimes I like the photo a little further away, like this bee photo. Its not really all that sharp, but I like the background colors.





6.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Sep 7, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you think this bee image is a little over the top? I pushed he colors quite a bit.

7.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> Do you think this bee image is a little over the top? I pushed he colors quite a bit.


It looks a little over done. but the others are really wonderful!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> 4.



Nominated for POTM!
September POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, thank you!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 28, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> Wow, thank you!  I really appreciate it.



It is just a great photo that really clicked with me!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have decided to just add to this thread, mostly so I can look back at my work and see if I have gotten better.

I a REALLY trying to get a photo of a wasp bubble. Its hard because they don't have this bubble all the time and when they do, you cant really see it with your eye.

I have to research it more, but I think it they "blow the bubble" to help them digest their food? I am not sure though, anyone know?

This is as close as I have gotten...its being blocked a little...


8. 








Shot with the D7200 and Tokina 100mm


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 8, 2015)

9. 













10.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 8, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I thought the hornet was pretty cool because they are harder to get than bees because they don't stay on flowers as long, the wasp because normally you don't get them with a blue sky since you shoot down or level with them and this happened to be shooting UP because the wasp was on a very high flower, and the green bee just because.
> 
> 1. View attachment 107124
> Love them all!
> ...


----------

